# How many Bettas do you own?



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I own 16 all together..ten boys and six girls.. What about you? I hope I don't own the most out of everyone haha!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

We own nine. Five boys and four girls.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

It is seriously addicting haha


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I have 5... All boys. They are so addicting! I wish I could have more, but I don't have room :| Perhaps it's better that way ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

8 total-6 males 2 females, 7 are mine, 1 is my husband's.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha I can't believe I own 16 I must look crazy lol


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

I own 5 girls and 8 boys. :]


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Seaman2012 said:


> Haha I can't believe I own 16 I must look crazy lol


Here too! But I am seriously out of room.


----------



## katalindia (Feb 27, 2016)

1 ... at most 2, because I'm planting a 2.5gal tank. Then I'll set up a tank for my daughter but 2 bettas is enough for me.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

1 at the moment, planning on getting another soon though.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

7, 8 pending shipment, all males. Unless my room magically gets bigger, or I find another shelving unit big enough to hold another 5 gallon tank or two, I'm not getting anymore.


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

Are the males fighting? Because most males fight males but mostly females don't fight females. But sometimes they fight with males


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OddBettaFish said:


> Are the males fighting? Because most males fight males but mostly females don't fight females. But sometimes they fight with males


Everyone's males are in separate tanks. And I gotta disagree with the notion that just because they're females they "mostly don't fight". There's a lot more to a sorority than that. And it is never recommended to put a male and a female together.

Back on topic: 1 boy 2 girls for me. No idea how you guys keep up with that many. I had 11 in the house at one point and I feel like I'm gonna scream ._.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha I am always cleaning a tank! I love having a ton and I still have two more males coming!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

What I usually do is I have the tanks are cycled and need weekly changes split up into two different days. So I'll change 3 on Sundays, and then on Tuesdays it's the other 2's turn. Sebastian gets one every 3 days so he doesn't count. That's the good thing about having bigger tanks with filters, it's less work if you schedule them and easier to maintain more of them. 

I'm so glad they're all cycled now, it was a bit of a pain when they weren't. There were 3 that were cycling at the same time and usually they needed a water change every 2 days. I learned my lesson, cycle before fish, or have one cycling tank at a time.


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

I dont own any but my brother does


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

If I could own 100 Bettas I would


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I had 18 at one time...

Now I have ten. 8 females, 1 grown male and 1 baby boy who is around four or five months old.

TBH, I like the females better. They have always been healthier out of my bettas.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have one really sick male Betta and one brand new purchased yesterday male Betta. I would have more but the sick one takes a lot of time and watching over him with vigilance. I was thinking about getting a female again but I need my 10 gallon to cycle before I do that. I love these fish and I am addicted but I need to watch out as it can take my whole day just watching them...


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I have 9 permanents right now. 
4 boys and 5 girls.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I am always cleaning tanks and watching them to make sure they are healthy and happy and their water is pristine. I am very vigilant and ocd about water changes lol @witchipoo hi! Fion is dong great and is still happy and very healthy! He is definitely a little show off haha but a sweetheart..I can tell his fins are heavy so I have a lot of soft plants since he likes to rest against those which I am sure you know all too well lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*counts on fingers* 6, 3 Guppies, and a Snail. 1 Boy, 5 Girls.


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

I dont own any but im thinking


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Just One Right Now*

Fish in general are my addiction. I have three 5.5 gallons currently and possibly fry on the way so I may have to set up the ten again. Right now we have 1 Female Betta (Ruby) and she is in with her boyfriend, a male Platy (Star). They have been together since babies.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I now have 2 males


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

4 girls


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I own 7 now, all males. My dad has told me I might as well go for the full dozen at this point :lol:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

1 female, and at least 11 boys. Some are going to new homes in a few days though, so ... who knows


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Three! Two males and one female <3


----------



## bettasforeverrescue (Jan 26, 2016)

15, one behind you lmao.

8 males and 7 females. 

5 are rescues that as you already know, I re-home if possible. So 10 are permanent residents.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

8 ..and I'm getting 1 or 2 more for my desk at work ...and that's it....I swear LOL 

Today I saw a poor thing at pet supplies plus and my sister said just keep walking...don't look don't look....and seriously I'm out of room so I had to keep it moving. =(


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm up to 20 now haha but I absolutely love every minute of it!


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I only have one at the moment. A red VT female


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Less than half a year ago my limit is one. Now I have three, two on the way, and two more planned. Yup.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, same.

Less than a year ago I made a impulse buy, a blue CT.


Now I'm at 11 bettas, 3 Guppies, and a snail.

2 males, 9 girls.

(And more 'on the way', if ya know what I mean )


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

Goodness, I only have 2. A male (5.5 gallon) and female (2.5).


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

2 male betta


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have 5 maybe six by the end of the day.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm now at 9


----------



## Bdodson5 (Feb 9, 2016)

Two males and three females Possibly more soon :shock:


----------



## Brandi1225 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have two lovely males. One is marble and the other pastel. I really love the lightly colored bettas. I may end up having 3 soon. There is an orange dal at my local Petco that just can't seem to find a home... almost took him this sunday but ended up with my pastel instead. If he is there this sunday when I go, I know for a fact he would have been there for at least 3 weeks. At that point, I'm just going to get him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Got another last week, I'm at 9 total, 7 males ,2 females. 8 are mine, 1 is my husband's


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Because of a mix up from the place I ordered one of my sorority girls I'm getting a second from them for free. As a result, here's my count now:
6 females in sorority and 2 males are mine permanently,
2 males being sold for sure and 1 rescue male I haven't decided if im keeping yet


----------



## Ghost12 (Sep 17, 2015)

Only 2 because of space.  both boys. <3


----------



## enti02 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sadly, I only own 1, because I have a tankful of guppies that are multipliying out of control. Once I give away some of those I think I may have enough space for another betta!


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

I own two beautiful boys, Fraser, a deformed iridescent/teal aqua veiltail w/ golden gills, and extremely aggressive, as well as Skittle, and HM/EE male, with purple/ pink taffy stripes on his caudal fin, (as well as his ventrical fin, anal fin, and dorsal fin) and his face is a red/light maroon, & his body is a purple/pink taffy color, with some iridescent scales splotching him.


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry for humongous pictures!


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

1 boy. Trying to find him a girlfriend.


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a male and female. I plan to get my 20 gal set up to put the male in and some extra drab fish. The female will get a 5 gallon, eventually. Then that frees up space for maybe a 3rd


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ha! Six now. Five with me, one on the way. My limit is seven so I still have room for one more. Three girls three boys. Not sure yet if I want another girl or another boy for the seventh.


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

*coughs* Make that 2 boys and 1 girl. Someone followed me home.


----------



## bettamimi (Mar 31, 2016)

Only 1.
He is with us for 26days.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

10 all together, 7 in my bedroom, and 3 in the guest/computer room. 2 are my moms, and 1 is mine.


----------



## PinkBetta (Apr 2, 2016)

I currently only own one betta at the moment because i'm new to bettas.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm at 9 but I might be losing one of my boys soon.


----------



## MyBettaBoys (Apr 2, 2016)

I only own three: 1 red veil tail, 1 galaxy crown tail and one red, orange, blue, yellow Halfmoon


----------



## anarchywulf (Dec 18, 2015)

2 boys in their own 2.5 gallon tanks!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 2, but if I had more cash I would have way more lol.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Three as of yesterday: one boy and two girls - but very soon to be four! 

Paris should be arriving this week I hope! This month+ wait has felt so long I can't wait for my new boy to come home.


----------



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

We have four bettas, three boys (Bot who has a tumor, Arlo and Thor) and one female (Bubble). And five glow danios (Rocky, Mido, Pop, Azul and Tiz). Can you tell my kids named most of them??


----------



## PiratePupTN (Apr 10, 2016)

I currently only have two. One boy and one girl. I would love to eventually have more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Well, now I have 8. 7 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

A month ago, I had none. Now I have 6. It's ridiculous how much I'm enjoying learning about them!


----------



## PeanutTheBetta (Apr 11, 2016)

3  2 females, 1 male (I got him today, his name is Peanut) All VTs.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well since I posted last, I think that I added three...I have a VT I just renamed Elijah Blue (he told me that was his name and not Bubbles McGee, funny story how that happened...), A CT named Skittles, A DT named Aquina and now an EE named Horton. I was told by my husband, "No more Pet Stores!"...


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

SimplyXt said:


> A month ago, I had none. Now I have 6. It's ridiculous how much I'm enjoying learning about them!


LOL. And I thought I was bad jumping from 0 to 4 in three months.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Vrisnem said:


> LOL. And I thought I was bad jumping from 0 to 4 in three months.


Yeh, I guess it is rather bad lol. We have Triton in a 30gal that my SO wants to turn into a community tank. I want to divide it and get another betta LOL.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

2 a male and a female.


----------



## StephLove (Apr 11, 2016)

2, maybe 3 if I get my way this weekend


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Currently have none but trying to figure out how to get three boys.
I do want to get a fourth fish (a female) or more, but first I would have to get a sturdy small book shelf to put them on. actually I want seven bettas, Three females and four males or maybe four females and three males. Maybe once I get a bigger apartment I can have 13 bettas (I like that number because it is a baker's dozen and other reasons)

I thought I was crazy for wanting seven bettas and four goldfish. (right now I have two goldfish and a betta tank waiting for a filter which I will get next week. 

I am trying to figure out what I need for the goldfish tank before getting two more goldfish. I am also trying to figure out where to put all seven Bettas in my room but not get them all at the same time. I do need to find a sturdy book shelf.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

All of my Bettas except the ones in my room are in nice 2 gallon LED tanks that all sit on a tall beautiful bookshelf. It looks amazing at night! I may own a bunch but each one is loved and cared for exceptionally well!


----------

